# Making two buttons reset+power to turn on computer when pushed together?



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2014)

So short story is my sister wants her computer made so you need to push two buttons to turn it on and off, The reason why is she has kids that love pushing buttons, I don't want ideas of other ways to go all i want is the best way to wire it because the few ways I've tried seem to work randomly lol.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 27, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> So short story is my sister wants her computer made so you need to push two buttons to turn it on and off, The reason why is she has kids that love pushing buttons, I don't want ideas of other ways to go all i want is the best way to wire it because the few ways I've tried seem to work randomly lol.


 
The simple purpose of a power button is to short those two pins on the motherboard header. Simply put, unplug the silly pins for the reset switch. Send the + cable to the reset button, then - cable to the power button, and then run a cable between the two buttons, as essentially all they need to do is complete a circuit to enable the short.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, requiring a two button push wont stop them.  Random pressing will still yield the same tampering.   Why not just go the extra 3 seconds to switch off/on PSU at back of PC?  You can also not connect the reset switch fro the case to the mobo header, that would stop instant reset.  As for power, you can use windows to change the function of the off button to do nothing, or sleep etc.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 27, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Why not just go the extra 3 seconds to switch off/on PSU at back of PC


 
I didn't think of this. Seems legit.

Then again


Live OR Die said:


> I don't want ideas of other ways to go


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2014)

Her older kids use the computer its more a problem them going up when its on and turning it off when the others are using it. Will also stop them turning it on.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 27, 2014)

User-based-lobotimising-device. If the wrong user walks into the room where the PC is situated, WHAM. Instant lobotomy. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 27, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Her older kids use the computer its more a problem them going up when its on and turning it off when the others are using it.....



That would be stopped by the power function in windows - disable the power off feature.  You'd need to use 'shut down' command from inside windows.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2014)

Yer but rather just do as my sister wants lol. I cant seem to get it working though i cut the power button into the reset.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2014)

Well it would help if the dam reset button worked which it didnt does now.


----------



## bobodori (Feb 27, 2014)

It should look something like this.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep its working now, buttons don't have a + and - do they so shouldn't mater which way they are used?


----------



## bobodori (Feb 27, 2014)

Most of the times the wires with same color are - ,but since thats short curcuit,it doesnt matter.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you have a second button, and is this computer a tower?

The reason I ask is because a tower is simple.  The motherboard signal to reset is just a momentary on switch.  You complete the circuit, power is delivered back to the motherboard header pin, and the computer knows to restart.  Assuming this, get a secondary momentary on switch, and then wire them in series.  A physical distance between the buttons is the easiest way to prevent accidental presses. 

The ghetto mod version of this is taking to switch from another case, and slicing off the header connection on it.  Take the current switch, and cut about half way between the header and switch on one of the wires.  Take the switch you've cut the header off, and splice its wires into the switch you've cut half way.  You'll have to press both buttons now in order to get a reset signal.

Alternatively, get a rotary key switch and wire it into series with the momentary push button switch.  The computer cannot reboot if the key isn't rotated into place, and no amount of button pressing will allow it to happen.  Of course, this means you'll have to keep the key somewhere nearby in case you actually need to reset the system.



If you're looking at a laptop, good luck.  Modification there is a joke, so you should try going into software and changing button press requirement times.  This also works on a desktop, but isn't an idiot resistant solution.


Edit:

To those who don't get how this works, let me explain.

The reset and power switches always have power running in them.  The reason your computer doesn't power cycle is because there is no path to ground, because the switch is breaking the circuit (NO, or normally open switches are used).  This means that a small piece of metal, like a screwdriver, could jumper the motherboard header pins and send the signal to boot-up.

The only reason polarity comes into play is for lighting.  LEDs are utilized to indicate HDD activity and power.  An LED is a light emitting diode, and diodes only pass power in one direction.  Assuming that old school bulbs are used, the headers don't need to be marked for polarity at all.


----------



## Hood (Feb 27, 2014)

Tell the little ones that they'll be put up for adoption if they don't quit pressing the damn buttons.  The first time one of them pushes the button, follow through and actually let another family adopt the little miscreant, the others will never push another button again...


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 27, 2014)

Couldn't you disconnect the power button and make the pc turn on by typing a code on keyboard.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2014)

My nephew is only 3 and he wont turn it off when his mums using it but if hes brothers playing minecraft he will turn it off then run off, I find it funny but windows doesn't seem to like it much lol, The computers in a prodigy case so all the wires are black so its hard to tell but it seems to be working now so i must of got it right the 2nd time around thanks guys.

He also rips buttons of his days G19 keyboard and pull the wires out of his headphones lol.


----------



## Hood (Feb 27, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> My nephew is only 3 and he wont turn it off when his mums using it but if hes brothers playing minecraft he will turn it off then run off, I find it funny but windows doesn't seem to like it much lol, The computers in a prodigy case so all the wires are black so its hard to tell but it seems to be working now so i must of got it right the 2nd time around thanks guys.
> 
> He also rips buttons of his days G19 keyboard and pull the wires out of his headphones lol.


This is the price we must pay for the age of electronics (and beatings being outlawed).  When I was 3 if I so much as looked at my Dads stereo or TV, I'd be severely beaten.  I still have to call him (long distance) every time I want to turn something on, or my ass starts hurting...


----------

